# remove compilation of packages for faster compilation



## alxjns (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi,
I am very new to freebsd. I am building a kernel and filesystem for my ARM based board. Everything is fine but I need to reduce the compilation time. I want remove compilation of some packages and libraries that are not required. This will help in reducing my filesystem size and also compilation time.

Where can I select what packages to compile and what not to compile?


----------



## aragon (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, for packages you simply exclude them from your build script.  How are you building packages?

If it's world components you want to disable from building, use /etc/src.conf and read src.conf(5).


----------



## alxjns (Jul 9, 2010)

I cannot find src.conf is etc. I am using "make buildworld" and "make installworld"


----------



## alxjns (Jul 9, 2010)

I have checked out the code from the svn head


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2010)

The file doesn't exist by default. Which means everything will be build.


----------



## aragon (Jul 9, 2010)

alxjns said:
			
		

> I cannot find src.conf is etc.


Create it.


----------



## phoenix (Jul 9, 2010)

But read the man page first.


----------



## alxjns (Jul 13, 2010)

ok thanks for the info. I'll give try it out


----------



## ashwin_karanth (Jul 16, 2010)

hi which option did you tried in src.conf


----------



## alxjns (Jul 19, 2010)

Well I did not try many since I was preoccupied with other things. But I went through the man page and tried some options that I dont need like WITHOUT_INET6, WITHOUT_IPFILTER, WITHOUT_KERBEROS.


----------

